# How much bb and ba



## The big guy (Oct 8, 2005)

I am ready to brew and just want to get a general idea of how much ba and bb percentages, in oil base and water suspension, I would like to keep ba's low seeing that I'm sensitive to it.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2005)

Stick to 1-2.5%, bacteriostatic water is 1%.


----------

